# Greenberg Show at King of Prussia, Pa.



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the weekend I attended the Greenberg show at the Valley Forge Convention Center in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania, along with one of my sons and two of my grandsons. The Southeastern Pennsylvania Garden Railway Society had an extensive modular modular layout on display that we particularly enjoyed.

The show seemed pretty well run, but parking was difficult because of the huge snow piles. George Washington had the same complaint when he wintered there!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting pictures, looks like a nice display. Our Club does the Greenbergs shows as well, Very good show for us too. See youtube video below.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like one fine looking G layout. Thanks for posting. We got there show comming next month. Our club will be setting up for it. Later RJD


----------

